# Rob's Whipped Cream Cheese Frosting



## Lynn (Mar 7, 2002)

1 large tub coolwhip (thawed)
1- 8 oz. packaged Philadelphia cream cheese (softened)
3 rounded tablespoons powderd sugar


Mx all ingrediants with mixer until blended.

Spread on your favorite cake


----------



## Carol7368 (Mar 7, 2002)

Lyn, This sounds better than a totally cream cheese frosting, which I think is too rich and heavy on most cakes.  I am anxious to try this one - thanks for posting! Carol


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2002)

Lynn, can I just spread it on a spoon??


----------

